

Tennessee Making It Illegal to Share Netflix Password - thematt
http://timesherald.com/articles/2011/06/01/news/doc4de6b1f41325a392141448.txt

======
brk
My guess is this ends up being voted as inexpedient to legislate. I just don't
see how they can even begin to enforce this and deal with all the edge-cases.

